# lots of red bell peppers



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I just harvested 15 red ("lipstick") bell peppers from my yard and there are probably another 5-7 that will be ready in another day or so. Do any of you have some good cold weather recipes that need a lot of red peppers? I usually use one or two in a pasta sauce or raw in salads. But with so many ready at once, I'd like to try something that really features them.
Thanks guys.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I'd roast, peel, and seed them. The ones that you don't eat right then I'd cover in safflower or olive oil and keep in the fridge. I have kept them for months that way and they are delicious.
DO make sure they are completely covered in oil, or the exposed part will grow mold after a while.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Ever thought of pepper jelly Phoebe? It's really really good, goes well with roasted meat and cheese. If you're interested I'll be happy to share the recipe with you.


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

this is a great thing for just the ocassion. thinly slice all of the peppers, toss them with olive oil, balsamic,fetta,bannana peppers, green onion, and any thing else in you kitchen(olives,ghurkins,mushrooms,raw veggies) and let it rest for an hour or so in the fridge then go to town. great as a salad or just a raw side dish to accompany charcuterie..


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

In addition to everything else suggested, slice them up and saute them lightly in oil with some sliced onions and garlic. Pack them up in 1-cup containers and freeze or store in the fridge. Then everytime you want to add some to a saute or stew, bingo! If you keep them in the fridge, as with the roasted peppers, make sure they're covered with oil. And if you can vacuum-seal the jars, so much the better.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I am very picky about the red peppers I will eat. I hate them raw, sauteed, baked, etc., but I love them roasted. After they are roasted I will put them in about any thing. They work great in heartier, more rustic tomato sauces for pasta. Try them in a rich tomato "ragu" with dried mushrooms and sausage. Another way I really like them is to wrap some around herb & garlic goat cheese. Though this makes a great app cold, it makes an even better app hot (not too hot though or they fall apart. Just wrap the flavored goat cheese with roasted peppers. Allow to set, in a cooler, for an hour or so, slice then slightly warm under the broiler and set on crackers or toast points.

I also love red pepper jelly!!!


----------

